# Good gun stops bad gun (a copycat?)



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Just days after the horrific shootings at Sandy Hook Elementary in Connecticut, a 19-year-old man opened fire at a San Antonio movie theater complex late Sunday night, wounding one person before getting shot by a police officer. Both the shooter and the victim survived.


http://houston.culturemap.com/newsdetail/12-17-12-texas-movie-theater-shooting-creates-chaos-and-fear-but-quick-thinking-security-guard-steps-in/

Bet we don't see this one on the news much.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't think it was a copycat as it sounded as if he intended to do harm at the restaurant but the employees led him to the theatre. Wonder what the cop was shooting that hit him several times but didn't kill him? Perhaps they need to issue better ammo, or practice a bit more on bullet placement. Should be one less unstable person breathing air.....IMHO 
All schools should have at least some admin and teachers trained in the use of tazers, at least they would have had something to fight the sicko with.....


----------

